# Not mentioning torrent sites



## pelago (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,

In thread http://gbatemp.net/threads/vwii-tri-core-linux.351024/ TeamScriptKiddies and Ninja_Carver have put together a Linux distribution that works in vWii mode on a Wii U. This can be distributed legally as a torrent, but the forum rules say:


> Members may also NOT mention torrent or warez-containing sites or channels by name or otherwise.


Surely if the torrent itself is legal, it can be linked to? What about if the torrent was uploaded to a "legal" torrent site, such as those listed at http://www.techsupportalert.com/content/finding-legal-and-free-torrents.htm e.g. Linux Tracker?


----------



## migles (Aug 26, 2014)

"legal" torrents should be fine as long as the website does't give you the option to get illegal content....

in ubuntu website for example you are given the option to download the game via torrent

and this also happens with free online games (who use [and abuse] micro-transactions)


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 26, 2014)

BitTorrent is a protocol like any other - if we banned BT as a protocol, we might as well ban TCP/IP while we're at it. You're allowed to share _legal_ content, such as homebrew games, shareware, freeware and other freely available multimedia _as long as_ the torrent file itself is not hosted on a site that provides _illegal_ downloads.


----------



## pelago (Aug 26, 2014)

So, can the rules be amended? As currently they ban all mention of torrent sites.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 26, 2014)

pelago said:


> So, can the rules be amended? As currently they ban all mention of torrent sites.


 
No they wont be amended.

http://filetrip.net/


----------

